# mountain lion on my stomping grounds



## aj.hiner (Mar 7, 2014)

Posted this in deer hunting but figure since its bird season more people would see it here. I was at my buddies house in toccoa and saw this article on his fridge so figured I'd share..first this isn't my pic so don't bash me..2nd I hunt the Chattahoochee and can tell if one were to roam through here I would not be surprised..and last please don't say this is a house cat because it clearly is not..the tail and the body are not even close to a house cat..the question for me is not if its a mtn lion but where the pic was taken..seems kinda legit to me what do y'all think? Please feel free to ridicule or comment just figured I would share..this is one of the best looking claims I have seem..let's here it


----------



## ALPHAMAX (Mar 7, 2014)

that's the real deal, here in northeast GA


----------



## turkeykirk (Mar 7, 2014)

Can't say , one way or the other.


----------



## aj.hiner (Mar 7, 2014)

Here is how I look at it..its 100% not a house cat..and a bobcat don't have that monster tail..that leaves one kind of cat left other than a black panther lol that would leave a mtn lion is how I see it..kinda scary because I walk miles in that area by myself a lot of times..


----------



## doenightmare (Mar 7, 2014)

I'd say painter - not surprising to me for the mtns.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 7, 2014)

It could be, but can't say for sure from that grainy pic. I couldn't entirely rule out something else like a big housecat wthout a better photo. I wouldn't worry about it though, because young dispersing male panthers will travel hundreds of miles in a month. They just roam all over the place. Not likely at all to see one in the same county or even the same state again.


----------



## aj.hiner (Mar 7, 2014)

Yea it is grainy..but brother can u honestly say that looks like a house cat? In my eyes it didn't even cross my mind as a house cat..I used to live in FL for 20 years and have actually seen Florida panthers and this cat just fits the build for sure..but idk just thought it was the best I've seen on this forum here in GA and in my backyard at that


----------



## Jellyhead Joe (Mar 7, 2014)

I have some friends who live within a fifteen mile radius of that area.  About ten years ago I was visiting at their house, and while sitting in the yard we heard a roar. My friends explained that some people who lived just across the mountain had exotic cats. The only breed that I can recall them mentioning is a liger, which is some sort of cross between a lion and a tiger. It is possible that one of these exotic cats escaped. In my opinion, it doesn't matter if it is a escaped liger or a mountain lion that roamed into the area. I wouldn't want to encounter either one on a moon lit morning.


----------



## sman (Mar 7, 2014)

Lean against only really big trees.


----------



## six (Mar 7, 2014)

Put out three or four decoys and sit in a blind, you'll be ok.


----------



## aj.hiner (Mar 7, 2014)

six said:


> Put out three or four decoys and sit in a blind, you'll be ok.



Six how did I know ud have something smart to say lol u ain't right!!!


----------



## six (Mar 7, 2014)

aj.hiner said:


> Six how did I know ud have something smart to say lol u ain't right!!!



I am reliable.


----------



## Melvin4730 (Mar 7, 2014)

A Liger is a cross between a Lion and a Tiger. They average about 10 feet long and over 700 pounds. They also are colored very differently compared to the cat in the photograph. Thats not a Liger.

Im originally from that area, Clayton, GA. My grandfather always swore there were panthers that passed through up there.


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Mar 7, 2014)

That's a big kitty and I wouldn't a bit about him/her.  Unless you corner it somewhere (unlikely) it's not after you.  Your pets, maybe so.


----------



## hawglips (Mar 8, 2014)

Funny how with so many thousands of game cams out there on every piece of property and millions of miles of dirt roads, no one has ever seen one on camera or tracks on the roads....


----------



## cowhornedspike (Mar 8, 2014)

hawglips said:


> Funny how with so many thousands of game cams out there on every piece of property and millions of miles of dirt roads, no one has ever seen one on camera or tracks on the roads....



Bigfeets too.  They must get together and share their private maps of trail camera locations and sandy roads to avoid.

You know they saying "this thread is useless without pictures" ... well this one qualifies with that poor excuse of a pic.   Could be almost anything in that pic but sure is no proof shown that it is a big cat...or even a cat at all for that matter.


----------



## aj.hiner (Mar 8, 2014)

hawglips said:


> Funny how with so many thousands of game cams out there on every piece of property and millions of miles of dirt roads, no one has ever seen one on camera or tracks on the roads....



That's funny cause mtn lions are so common right? Gese I run 4-5 cams on the Chattahoochee and have never gotten one on cam..but guess what? I'venever got a human on cam neither in these wood..I don't reckon there are any people here either


----------



## aj.hiner (Mar 8, 2014)

cowhornedspike said:


> Bigfeets too.  They must get together and share their private maps of trail camera locations and sandy roads to avoid.
> 
> You know they saying "this thread is useless without pictures" ... well this one qualifies with that poor excuse of a pic.   Could be almost anything in that pic but sure is no proof shown that it is a big cat...or even a cat at all for that matter.



 yea that's not even a cat at all someone please help this man..your entitled to your opinion that's why I posted it..but if you can't see that that is a cat you sir need help and Really should go look hard and long at a cat before making an ignorant comment that that is not a cat


----------



## MKW (Mar 8, 2014)

So, some of y'all don't believe that there are any big cats in GA, but you'll go to FLA and hunt below an imaginary line for a special turkey?? 

I have seen a big cat in GA, at 15yrds. Nope, I have no proof as it was in 1987...well before trail cams and cell phone pics, but there is no doubt what it was.

Mike


----------



## gregg (Mar 8, 2014)

Many years ago when I lived in Florida my father and I saw panthers on several occasions near the city limits, we asked a game warden about it and he laughed at us saying there were no panthers around here. We saw adult cats and 2 young ones....point is if it looks like a cat and walks like a cat it probably is one.


----------



## M Sharpe (Mar 8, 2014)

Why wouldn't there be??? I still remember seeing my first armidillo in the mid 70's.


----------



## Timber1 (Mar 8, 2014)

Maybe ....or what you see as a tail is his left back leg. If thats his left back stepping forward looks like he has a white sock. Looks like a skinny young bear to me or a dog.  
Musta been a slow news day.


----------



## Melvin4730 (Mar 8, 2014)

This picture is taken in Rabun County. Its one of the largest counties in the state and is about 75 percent national forest, wma and vacant ga power land. The adjacent counties are also very rural with lots of vacant remote areas. Theres a lot of space for a couple mountain lions to filter through and never even come close to a human. Their range can be more than 300 miles, especially a young male looking to find his place in the world. My grandfather swore he saw a few over the years while hunting in those mountains. I have no reason to think he lied to me. Why would he? It makes since that a few would pass through the area from time to time.


----------



## Melvin4730 (Mar 8, 2014)

Timber1 said:


> Maybe ....or what you see as a tail is his left back leg. If thats his left back stepping forward looks like he has a white sock. Looks like a skinny young bear to me or a dog.
> Musta been a slow news day.



Then it has 5 legs. You can see 4 legs and a long tail. It has more of a chance of being a chicken than a bear.


----------



## aj.hiner (Mar 8, 2014)

Lol that's what I'm saying some folks kill me sometimes how you can't tell that's a cat with 4 legs and a big tail is beyond me..but anyways this was taken in Stephens county not Raybun..but its the same national forest that runs through Raybun..its a bear!!!   Lol


----------



## Timber1 (Mar 8, 2014)

So your saying his left rear is stepping forward? Look at the tree shadow.That 5 legged chicken is standing in full light. Why does he look so dark except for his white foot. If he were a light colored animal he would appear lighter in the picture. Of course you could always say he is a black panther if you want to but he still has a white left rear foot if that is indeed his left rear leg.


----------



## aj.hiner (Mar 8, 2014)

Timber1 said:


> So your saying his left rear is stepping forward? Look at the tree shadow.That 5 legged chicken is standing in full light. Why does he look so dark except for his white foot. If he were a light colored animal he would appear lighter in the picture. Of course you could always say he is a black panther if you want to but he still has a white left rear foot if that is indeed his left rear leg.



Now timber let's look at this and your statement..so if his feet are white you are without a doubt saying that the trees in the background are white too? They are in full light too?..its a newspaper picture black and white and just the lighting is not good from the camera..the cat has little black sections on him too. The sun just ain't gonna cast an even shade unless he's stretched out on his side? If a person were to get on all fours with the sun above with a black and white picture I would also have black and white spots on my body look at the trees that's says it all


----------



## aj.hiner (Mar 8, 2014)

I mean we could all sit here all day and pic any black and white picture apart I'm just saying this is the best pic of a big cat I have seen..this is no bear or pig or houscat..other than that your guess is as good as mine..


----------



## Timber1 (Mar 8, 2014)

Ok I give...It is undoubtedly a mountain lion. You better be really careful he is probably a maneater.


----------



## aj.hiner (Mar 8, 2014)

Lol I agree man I'm usually a realist gotta see it in person etc..and most pics do look like a housecat on here but this one just ain't..I'm gonna keep running cams out there..iI run all mine on video mode so maybe one day I'll get a good video who knows..but now its gonna be a little Harder for me to hunt out there a mile back by myself..I've seen too many stories of big cats jumping on hikers or mtn bikers..Bears I've seen,killed and can handle in the Chattahoochee.. Mtn lions...I'm not sure I like them


----------



## aj.hiner (Mar 8, 2014)

I do think its funny how when someone posts a pic of a housecat people come out of the woodwork to poke fun and bash the pic but when you actually see a pic of one there are very few that just can't say man that looks like a mtn lion..Do wanna get their forum pride hurt I reckon..


----------



## Buck Roar (Mar 8, 2014)

aj.hiner said:


> I do think its funny how when someone posts a pic of a housecat people come out of the woodwork to poke fun and bash the pic but when you actually see a pic of one there are very few that just can't say man that looks like a mtn lion..Do wanna get their forum pride hurt I reckon..



Lol yeah.
Mtn lion only thing it could be. We know they are here.


----------



## aj.hiner (Mar 8, 2014)

hawglips said:


> Funny how with so many thousands of game cams out there on every piece of property and millions of miles of dirt roads, no one has ever seen one on camera or tracks on the roads....



Well hawglips I have just posted a legit pick and here are some molds taken off of Cohutta so please post your next comment to try and dissprove that there our no mtn lions in GA? I'm doing a better job at providing some evidence that they do come through from time to time its time for you to post evidence that they haven't been here...


----------



## aj.hiner (Mar 8, 2014)

Buck Roar said:


> Lol yeah.
> Mtn lion only thing it could be. We know they are here.
> View attachment 778966



Some people are ignorant with denial


----------



## Buck Roar (Mar 8, 2014)

aj.hiner said:


> Some people are ignorant with denial



Yep.


----------



## gregg (Mar 8, 2014)

Never say never.....I had an experience one time that made me realize that this world is full of surprises, just because you can't imagine it does not mean it does not exist.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Mar 8, 2014)

The pic though grainy is great to see. Neat that those cats still wander the woods.

The mold looks canine. Claws aren't retracted and the heal pad looks the wrong shape. The picture is a bit blurry so sorry if incorrect.


----------



## aj.hiner (Mar 8, 2014)

Yea it is a lil grainy buts its enough..that's a mtn lion the only thing was making sure it was taken in toccoa


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 8, 2014)

aj.hiner said:


> Well hawglips I have just posted a legit pick and here are some molds taken off of Cohutta so please post your next comment to try and dissprove that there our no mtn lions in GA? I'm doing a better job at providing some evidence that they do come through from time to time its time for you to post evidence that they haven't been here...



Unfortunartely, that plaster cast is 100%, unequivicolly, absolutely a cast of a very large dog track. It has all the characteristics of a canine print, and absolutely 0 characteristics of a mountain lion/panther track. And keep in mind, I totally agree with you that there is the occasional panther passing through the state. They come through, without a doubt. But that is a dog track. A very, very big dog track.


----------



## Buck Roar (Mar 8, 2014)

nchillbilly said:


> unfortunartely, that plaster cast is 100%, unequivicolly, absolutely a cast of a very large dog track. It has all the characteristics of a canine print, and absolutely 0 characteristics of a mountain lion/panther track. And keep in mind, i totally agree with you that there is the occasional panther passing through the state. They come through, without a doubt. But that is a dog track. A very, very big dog track.



x 2.


----------



## aj.hiner (Mar 8, 2014)

Buck Roar said:


> x 2.



I was just trying to find some people who found some prints in GA..if its not than I'll be the first to say it if im not right. Okay so minus the plaster printer there are still mtn lions in GA.


----------



## six (Mar 8, 2014)

I haven't seen many people try to deny the existence of Panthers in Georgia.  Kind of hard to deny when a guy kills one.   The denial is the existence of Black Panthers.   So far in my lifetime no one has provided any evidence of such a creature.


----------



## aj.hiner (Mar 8, 2014)

Brother there is folks all over this forum and thread who deny it..but anyways let's move on I'm ready to bust some thunder chickens!!! Just thought it was a cool pic of a big cat I'll leave it at that


----------



## six (Mar 8, 2014)

aj.hiner said:


> I'm ready to bust some thunder chickens!!! Just thought it was a cool pic of a big cat I'll leave it at that


I think Panthers ate them all around here.   Looks like it's going to be another slow season.


----------



## aj.hiner (Mar 8, 2014)

They ain't slowed me down yet son!!!!! They come from miles when you put decoys out you oughta know better than that


----------



## six (Mar 8, 2014)

aj.hiner said:


> They ain't slowed me down yet son!!!!! They come from miles when you put decoys out you oughta know better than that


Me carrying around a fake turkey in my vest with Cougars running around ain't happening.


----------



## jakebuddy (Mar 8, 2014)

best statement made so far ajhiner said they pass thru from time to time. you would find more wildlife professionals agree with that than any other statment


----------



## birddog52 (Mar 11, 2014)

Yeah seen that too someone even sent me picture on the phone said came from black mtn area. But you could tell in picture by the plants it was out west. ( funny been in the woods all over north ga never saw one or a track of one seen alot of bobcats and ferral house cats thoe


----------



## Melvin4730 (Mar 11, 2014)

birddog52 said:


> Yeah seen that too someone even sent me picture on the phone said came from black mtn area. But you could tell in picture by the plants it was out west. ( funny been in the woods all over north ga never saw one or a track of one seen alot of bobcats and ferral house cats thoe



What plants in the picture make you think it was taken out West?


----------



## Buck Roar (Mar 11, 2014)

melvin4730 said:


> what plants in the picture make you think it was taken out west?



x 2


----------



## aj.hiner (Mar 11, 2014)

Melvin4730 said:


> What plants in the picture make you think it was taken out West?



I drive blk mtn rd 2-3 times a week looks just like the terrain to me..So let me get this right..a guy got a picture of a mtn lion from out west..out of the blue he decides to call the local newspaper..he shows the newspaper his pic from his security camera which he some how embedded from his pick he got..then made up an elaborate story placing a witness there just to get rediculed by all the locals he sees daily..sounds about right to me


----------



## Melvin4730 (Mar 11, 2014)

aj.hiner said:


> I drive blk mtn rd 2-3 times a week looks just like the terrain to me..So let me get this right..a guy got a picture of a mtn lion from out west..out of the blue he decides to call the local newspaper..he shows the newspaper his pic from his security camera which he some how embedded from his pick he got..then made up an elaborate story placing a witness there just to get rediculed by all the locals he sees daily..sounds about right to me



Im with you.


----------



## The mtn man (Mar 11, 2014)

Vegitation looks south eastern to me.Looks like a white pine in the back ground.And maybe a Holly.


----------



## Garnto88 (Mar 11, 2014)

six said:


> Me carrying around a fake turkey in my vest with Cougars running around ain't happening.



That red dot scope and a load of fours will take care of business.   I laugh when guys talk about black panthers and mountain lions which no one will ever have me believe exist in Georgia.  There are some folks walking around in our woods on pens and needles scared of attacks from hogs, panthers, bears, wildcats that are heard fighting (owls) and they All are toting a loaded gun.   That scares me more than any wildcat.


----------



## birddog52 (Mar 12, 2014)

sage brush and sandy soil


----------



## birddog52 (Mar 12, 2014)

yeah only thing you need worry bout in the woods is some this other folks toting guns and shoot stuff they don,t know what there shooting at


----------



## Melvin4730 (Mar 12, 2014)

Where do you see "sage brush"? 
The picture appears to be in a road bed. I cant tell much about the soil in the black-n-white photograph.

I grew up hunting north Georgia. I spent most of my first 23 years of life chasing some kind of creature through the woods there. That picture looks like North Georgia to me.

I don't know how anyone can say they don't travel through Georgia.

http://www.ajc.com/news/news/local/mountain-lions-on-the-loose/nQKnT/

"People who don’t need convincing note that federal officials in the late 1980s introduced a strain of Texas panthers to the woodlands close to Georgia’s Okefenokee Swamp."

"But you cannot dispute 140 pounds of furry evidence. What the hunter showed law enforcement officers was a stunning creature — 88 inches from nose to tail, tawny and muscled, about 4 years old, beautiful. The surprised officers gave the carcass to Killmaster, who took it to the Southeastern Cooperative Wildlife Disease Study in Athens. Veterinarians there performed a necropsy that led to a surprising conclusion, announced last week. The male panther’s genetic makeup showed it had come from Florida panthers. A subspecies of the American mountain lion, the panthers are endangered and protected by state and federal laws. An estimated 100 to 120 live in South Florida, about 600 miles south of Troup County. “That’s as the crow flies,” said Killmaster. As the panther walks, it’s closer to 650 miles. To reach the Georgia county, about 75 miles southwest of Atlanta, the panther may have followed river corridors north, looking for terrain he didn’t have to share with other male lions."

http://alastar-packer.hubpages.com/hub/On-the-Trail-of-the-Appalchain-Mountain-Lion

"What this boy beheld in the middle of that moist mud was the biggest cat track he'd ever seen in the wild by far. On eyeing it closer my amazement went up some more for then I was absolutely certain - knowing the native animal tracks fairly well - that this wasn't made by any super-sized bobcat or even a very large dog.

The print, perfectly formed and recent, set the mind to wondering then and for ever after. It was as best could be measured by the fingers 3 x 3 1/2 square inches, but probably was closer to 10 or 10 1/2 total square inches in size. From that day forward, the significance of the discovery aside, the assumption that the big mountain lion cats no longer roamed those parts was gone for good as far as I was concerned.

)


----------



## Mtns2hunt (Mar 12, 2014)

I'm no expert but the cat in the picture appears to be a mtn lion. If they are in Florida I would be surprised if some of the younger ones would not wander to Georgia or surrounding states. Time will tell now that everyone's awareness level has been raised.


----------



## Garnto88 (Mar 12, 2014)

Mtns2hunt said:


> I'm no expert but the cat in the picture appears to be a mtn lion. If they are in Florida I would be surprised if some of the younger ones would not wander to Georgia or surrounding states. Time will tell now that everyone's awareness level has been raised.



There are no mountain lions in florida either.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 12, 2014)

Garnto88 said:


> There are no mountain lions in florida either.



Yes, there are, plenty of them. Florida has the only breeding population in the eastern US. Florida panther= mountain lion. Mountain lion, panther, cougar, puma are all regional names for the same animal-Puma concolor.


----------



## Garnto88 (Mar 12, 2014)

NCHillbilly said:


> Yes, there are, plenty of them. Florida has the only breeding population in the eastern US. Florida panther= mountain lion. Mountain lion, panther, cougar, puma are all regional names for the same animal-Puma concolor.



In the 1970s there was a total population of 20 in extreme southern Florida.   In 2013 that population grew to only 160.   All of that is in southern areas of Florida and everglades.  That is the only area in Florida that could hold any population of such species.  I realize that mountain lion is a Florida panther.   What I'm getting at is 160 doesn't classify as a population.  That borders on extinction .


----------



## aj.hiner (Mar 12, 2014)

Garnto88 said:


> In the 1970s there was a total population of 20 in extreme southern Florida.   In 2013 that population grew to only 160.   All of that is in southern areas of Florida and everglades.  That is the only area in Florida that could hold any population of such species.  I realize that mountain lion is a Florida panther.   What I'm getting at is 160 doesn't classify as a population.  That borders on extinction .



NC hillbilly you just can't get through someone who has concrete in their head.no one has said they have a thriving population here in GA..I have stated that they are here and come through here..There is physical evidence they are here.THEY HAVE BEEN KILLED IN GA what else do you need to keep telling yourself they are not here? Gese almighty some folks kill me.Garnto88 please explain to me as to how you can say there not here when they have been seen and killed here? Please enlighten me?


----------



## Headsortails (Mar 12, 2014)

There have always been more panthers than officially estimated. The lower the estimation the more support (money) for panther related projects. Many of the ranches south of Orlando have panthers but they are not reported because the ranch would immediately come under federal scrutiny. And yes they do exist. I saw one New Years Day east of Naples, FL.


----------



## Garnto88 (Mar 12, 2014)

How many do you know have been killed?  The one in 2008 by David Adams. There have been other exotic species that have escaped and been killed also.   I talk to folks that claim to know the woods and hunt but then they start talking about seeing wildcats and panthers and I have to question who has the concrete in their heads.   Makes for good conversation though.   We south Georgia boys don't know what lurks in the mountains.


----------



## The mtn man (Mar 12, 2014)

Wasn't there one killed in Cohutta.


----------



## gregg (Mar 12, 2014)

> There have always been more panthers than officially estimated. The lower the estimation the more support (money) for panther related projects. Many of the ranches south of Orlando have panthers but they are not reported because the ranch would immediately come under federal scrutiny. And yes they do exist. I saw one New Years Day east of Naples, FL.


Yep, my father had a business in South Florida back in the 1970's(when only 30 panthers existed...lol) inside the city limits, literally 5 minutes from the Palmetto expressway, we saw panthers there on at least 4 occasions, a momma and 2 young ones, at 20 yards, amazing sight.....watched them run/bound across an open field, dang they were fast and leaped forever.....anyway, that was when we asked the game warden about them, he just laughed and said there were no panthers in this area......uh, okay!


----------



## aj.hiner (Mar 12, 2014)

I just think its funny guys want evidence..someone post a pic of one they say Naw that pics from the west..someone kills one..Naw that was someone's pet..studies are done and show panthers can travel hundreds of miles and do...Naw they don't know what their talking bout..folks deny it when proof smacks em in the face..now granted there are a lot of people who see stuff or thought they saw something..But some stuff you just can't deny like panthers not black, roaming through GA..These north GA mtns are so remote..how many cameras do you think are on the Chattahoochee forest from GA to TN? Not even enough to matter in comparison to the size of the forest..not a big deal man just don't see eye with some people I get that its all good


----------



## Garnto88 (Mar 12, 2014)

Il hand it to you.  You make a good argument.  Minus the concrete in head comment you would make a good lawyer.   I guess I need to be more open minded.   I have been following on deer forum too.  Always makes for entertaining conversation until turkey season actually makes it here.


----------



## aj.hiner (Mar 12, 2014)

Garnto88 said:


> Il hand it to you.  You make a good argument.  Minus the concrete in head comment you would make a good lawyer.   I guess I need to be more open minded.   I have been following on deer forum too.  Always makes for entertaining conversation until turkey season actually makes it here.



Lol well I apologize for the comment..would sand be better? Haha jk I'm open minded too..I get on GON for entertainment, to gain knowledge, socialize and and be ate up with hunting..hopefully everyone else has gained these from these threads..good luck this season I hope you bust some heads


----------



## Garnto88 (Mar 13, 2014)

aj.hiner said:


> Lol well I apologize for the comment..would sand be better? Haha jk I'm open minded too..I get on GON for entertainment, to gain knowledge, socialize and and be ate up with hunting..hopefully everyone else has gained these from these threads..good luck this season I hope you bust some heads



Same here.   The forum beats what's on tv most nights.  I'm a school principal for 20 years so I'm used to getting criticized for views.  I'm ready to start reading some good stories of some great hunts to be had this season. It's all good.   Been good to hear from so many on this topic.


----------



## gaspur1 (Jun 22, 2014)

Well let an old man tell you , with no reason to lie or anything to gain. I have seen a black jaguar without any cover at about 40 yards, not in an enclosure and have him on film at   2:00 AM . Their tracks are different from the Mountain lion which are here also but not in the same numbers as the jaguars are. The track you have is a large canine. The top of the foot pad on a mountain lion is indented. The foot pad on a jaguar is not indented, but straight across on his front feet and rounded on the rear foot. Good luck.


----------



## bigelow (Jun 24, 2014)

Call the guys who look at the evidence and say someone is wrong nay Sayers. Seems more like realists to me. Just saying.


----------



## strutlife (Jun 24, 2014)

Some people just need to use their head for something more than a "hat rack!"


----------



## BOB_HARWELL (Jun 24, 2014)

We have a Lizard Man in S.C. Y'all don't have one in Ga.

 Bob


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 25, 2014)

BOB_HARWELL said:


> We have a Lizard Man in S.C. Y'all don't have one in Ga.
> 
> Bob



The Lee County Lizardman only eats people who are changing flat tires, though-it don't bother turkey hunters. 


I think that birddog52 was referring to a different pic that someone sent him on his phone of a western cougar and claimed it was local when he was talking about the sagebrush, not the original photo at the beginning of this thread.


----------

